# white bass reports



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

anybody catching white bass? not doing too well with the walleye. hopefully we'll see some w/b in the near future?! last near i had two days of GREAT fishing, like every cast, then the next day stunk! hopefully it'll be different this year.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I seen some pictures on maumee Facebook page of a couple guys that caught a bunch off bluegrass today, with a couple walleye mixed in


----------



## lakai1441 (Sep 21, 2014)

My buddy and I caught a few out at West Branch last weekend


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

lakai1441 said:


> My buddy and I caught a few out at West Branch last weekend


hey man that looks like a good sized white bass!!
did you measure it?


----------



## Bruin50 (Dec 26, 2012)

Went to Fremont sunday. Didn't catch any. Also didn't see anyone else catching any. was there the Sunday before and caught 22. All males.


----------



## lakai1441 (Sep 21, 2014)

nw1 said:


> hey man that looks like a good sized white bass!!
> 
> did you measure it?



Yeah it was a biggun, didn't measure it though, we were actually fishing for muskee, I think thats a 4-5" xrap so prob about 12-14" I would guess


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Warm weather on the way. I would say this weekend will be good.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I got one today on the Maumee. Hopefully soon they will be in full force! On a side not i got 2 walleye in the first w5 minutes then nada after.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Hey everybody it looks like the white bass are coming in after seeing a few pictures of stringers full, hopefully i can get out this week, should be able to fish for a long time this saturday. I am considering fly fishing if the action is hot enough. Any suggestions on flies to use? Planning on fishing somewhere near sidecut, but it looked low when i passed by yesterday. Are fish still caught when it's that low? Thanks so much!
Good luck to everybody out there fishing!

nw1


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Mostly any small white streamer works as far as flies go . I had some good success yesterday on a white zonker streamer


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

fishfray said:


> Mostly any small white streamer works as far as flies go . I had some good success yesterday on a white zonker streamer


Thanks!
Could you tell me where you fished or is it your secret hole?


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Side cut. But really, they are everywhere. Think outside of the normal spots where walleye hold.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

fishfray said:


> Side cut. But really, they are everywhere. Think outside of the normal spots where walleye hold.


When you went, was so low you could see the bottom? When i looked around there it seemed like it may have been too low to fish. I'm taking some friends out fishing this saturday, this will be their first time to fish the maumee, trying to get them on some fish. was thinking of crossing bluegrass and fishing the other side, but if there are fish on the sidecut side then i could just stay there.
thanks,
nw1


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

If u can see the bottom than that's not where you should be fishing. The shallow area between bluegrass and the 475 bridge
Is generally not all that great, although there are some holes. If u look around you will find deeper water and more current.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Think it will still be fine by next week? Thinking about making the trip.


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Think it will still be fine by next week? Thinking about making the trip.


Both the Sandusky and Maumee will be even better next week (if you want white bass). The rain should raise the river levels and bring in a new run of fish. The females haven't started to spawn yet.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fishing usually peaks mid may for white bass fishing on the maumee. Pretty much the only thing that I miss in Toledo.


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

17 Friday night on the Maumee using shiners. Plus a 15 lb buffalo carp to end the night.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

nw1 said:


> When you went, was so low you could see the bottom? When i looked around there it seemed like it may have been too low to fish. I'm taking some friends out fishing this saturday, this will be their first time to fish the maumee, trying to get them on some fish. was thinking of crossing bluegrass and fishing the other side, but if there are fish on the sidecut side then i could just stay there.
> thanks,
> nw1


I'm pretty sure he meant he fished in the river, not the cut. He just parked somewhere at Sidecut


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

The last time I was there, about 2 years ago, I caught a single white bass. The river was muddy and the fish were there, but they werent smashing anything, they were really lethargic. We went to roger young memorial park on the east side and a place downtown. Guys there were in waders catching a few fish in the water. A guy leaving had a stringer full and told me he had been out there at 6 am. So this time thats what I aim to do. Get there early and be out there hopefully before the crowds. If I have to drag my mom out the bed to get there, I will LOL!

What is commonly used for white bass down there? I was going to purchase a pack or 2 of lead jigheads in 1/8 oz and 1/4 oz and 2 inch curly grubs. Ive heard of people using 2 rigged on one line, hows that work?


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

What is commonly used for white bass down there? I was going to purchase a pack or 2 of lead jigheads in 1/8 oz and 1/4 oz and 2 inch curly grubs. Ive heard of people using 2 rigged on one line, hows that work?[/QUOTE]

Johnny, you should use no more than 1/8th oz and often lighter jigs. I usually use 2 1/16th oz with 2" chartreuse and white twister tails. Last week red was working for others too. I also used a 1/16th oz white marabou jig and caught bigger white bass. Catching doubles is really fun.


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

Im bored going up this afternoon to try just like catching anyone want fish give u what I catch. Be there 4ish today wading will report later.


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

Mudfoot said:


> Im bored going up this afternoon to try just like catching anyone want fish give u what I catch. Be there 4ish today wading will report later.


 Nothing happening couple fish being caught


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

got some gear to fish with saturday. Simple stuff really, 2 packs of 1/16 oz jigheads, a pack of 1/8 oz jigheads, 2 bags of 2 inch white grubs and 1.5 inch chartreuse grubs, and a 1/8 oz beetle spin for myself. Im dragging my mom along fishing and she knows little about fishing. She insisted I get some round bobbers for her because she cant detect a bite based on feel (I have that feeling she wont be needing them) the 1/8 jighead are so she will have enough casting weight, and she had me get this REALLY thick stringer that would be better for stringing up a flipping shark. Seriously, its like 8 feet long, kinda OP but I may be wrong. We are heading out at about 3 or 4 and we are gonna get there about 5 or 6, stopping to get more gas and her license before we get there. We are going to hit rodger young memorial first because thats where I caught the one fish, and going to the dam, and then the bridge if it doesnt produce. If things are good, I wont need to move at all!


----------



## DoubleHooked (Oct 15, 2014)

Wish you Luck Jonny! Let us know how u do. We went a week ago and there were so many people that we ended up not catching as much! But overall, everyone was catching!


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Started hitting at Berlin last weekend.. Off the 224 causeway. Seem to like blue or pink twister tails.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> The last time I was there, about 2 years ago, I caught a single white bass. The river was muddy and the fish were there, but they werent smashing anything, they were really lethargic. We went to roger young memorial park on the east side and a place downtown. Guys there were in waders catching a few fish in the water. A guy leaving had a stringer full and told me he had been out there at 6 am. So this time thats what I aim to do. Get there early and be out there hopefully before the crowds. If I have to drag my mom out the bed to get there, I will LOL!
> 
> What is commonly used for white bass down there? I was going to purchase a pack or 2 of lead jigheads in 1/8 oz and 1/4 oz and 2 inch curly grubs. Ive heard of people using 2 rigged on one line, hows that work?


Thats Too much weight. A pair of 1/16 oz jigs and some 2 inch tails should get you some fish. You could also try white rooster tails small crankbaits like a little Big-O in white or silver, little cleo spoons,anything that resembles a minnow, which alot of people use live minnowa


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well heres my report
made it there about 8 am and started at roger young. Nothing happening from shore there. Did notice guys in waders out in the water fishing and having some form of success. I figured that if I wanted anything, id have to either throw a ton of weight on and cast out far or get in the water. Tried the jig combo but nothing. Then I had a idea. I figured that maybe the bait shop would know more about the action in the area. So I went to angler supply and didnt get much other than the fish being caught at night. Back when I was on the water, I over heard fishermen conversing with each other on the other side and they said that they were getting them on minnows. So while I was there, I bought a small minnow bucket and a scoop of minnows and I got ALOT of minnows. Went near the state street bridge and my minnow were all floating dude to lack of oxygen. We continued getting skunked while guys in the water were getting fish. Mom noted that the guys in the water were only knee deep at best. So I rolled up my black jeans and took off my shoes and went in for it. I set my rod for bobber and hook, and put one of the dead minnows on. Those rocks tore up my poor feet, but not too long after I got to the middle of the river, I got a very nice 14 1/2 white bass. Brought it back to shore and grabbed a stringer and more minnows, putting them in my pocket. I went back out in shoes that were basically ruined anyway, and had occasional luck at best. I missed quite a few bites, and had one that was a really hard fighter but wasnt running as fast as a white bass would, so I let off on the drag and let whatever it was tire itself out, not wanting to break my line. When I had done that, I brought it in and was surprised by a 19 inch channel catfish. It was a little hard getting the hook out by hand and stringing it up, but I did it. Later some guys came out on the water and were catching lots more fish alot faster, and in the same spot I was just in, but had nothing come out of. Mom asked them for fish and told me to go to get some from them, something I didnt want to do, since I wanted to catch my own fish, but did it anyway. I was over there for 10 minutes getting fish from them and observing what they were doing. I had to go back because I had too many fish on my stringer and that catfish wasnt willing to give up. They were fishing the same as me, but had a jig instead of a hook and were jerking it in steadily. The fish agreed as it was a fish every cast for them, and at one point, all 3 of us had fish. We talked about the fishing and how its like and everything and had a great time. I brought 8 fish back, plus one big 15 icnher they gave me for my mom, and I went back out just to catch one on a beetle spin so I can say I did, and I suceeded in doing so.
so I have no idea how much I broght back, but I was so tired that on the way back, I had to let mom drive because I was sleepy, and I took a 4 hour nap, woke up and got to work on the fish. I got quite a few done, packed up 7 for someone else, and left four whole for mom as she doesnt like filleted fish. Overall, a excellent day that definitely wasnt wasted.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Really nice report. Congrats for figuring it out! Wading boots, man. Google them.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

nitsud said:


> Really nice report. Congrats for figuring it out! Wading boots, man. Google them.


Thanks! I should probably try to find some, wading In jeans and shoes was difficult.
one person had the audacity to tell me he thinks I ruined the fishing, all while dragging his big stringer of white bass and a big catfish away. Whatevs.


----------

